# NorCal swaps?



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

Hey guys.  I'm new to the vintage bike scene and am wondering if there are any good bike swaps to go to in northern Cali.  I'll probably try to hit up Turlock but that's mostly car stuff (which I also love).  Are there events I should watch out for in Stockton, Sacramento, the bay area?  Thanks a bunch and I hope everyone is doing well.

Dave


----------



## JAF/CO (May 14, 2021)

I am at my shop most day 
Have a very big pile of bike parts pre war and post come buy and check it out
jfkiller53@aol.com (209) 481-9464
Call first.  JAF/CO
1031 Coolidge Ave Stockton 95215


----------



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

Wow, Jim, that's awesome!  I will definitely be in touch for a visit in the next several weeks or so.  Thank you!!


----------



## Jive Turkey (May 14, 2021)

Did you go to the Tulare auto swap a couple of weeks ago? There was a ton of bike stuff there.


----------



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

Hey Jive Turkey, I didn't know about that one, I've never been to it. I'll check it out in the future.  Do you know if they do it more than once a year?


----------



## Fonseca927 (May 14, 2021)

Tomorrow in Madera is the Madera spring fling vw show and swap. The swap usually has a decent amount of bike stuff And lots of cool other stuff. It’s a good one to go too.


----------



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

Cool, thanks for the tip!  Hopefully I'll have some time to drive down tomorrow and check it out.  I dig the VWs too!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 14, 2021)

*The
Marin Bike SwapReturns!*

Sunday, June 6th
Swap Hours 9am - 2pm
Museum open 'till 5pm

A celebration of the reopening and 6th Anniversary of Marin Museum of Bicycling


----------



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

Excellent!  I've been wanting to check out that museum.  That's a date, thanks Giovanni!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 22, 2021)

Should be a fun event.


----------



## Jive Turkey (May 26, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Hey Jive Turkey, I didn't know about that one, I've never been to it. I'll check it out in the future.  Do you know if they do it more than once a year?




Sorry, I didn't realize you had to replied to my post. That was their first swap, I think there's supposed to be a second one on October 2nd. Here's the flyer from the swap earlier this month with their number:


----------



## Pondo (May 26, 2021)

Thanks man, I’ll definitely look into the October meet!


----------



## tryder (May 26, 2021)




----------

